# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Expertos de Senasa capacitan personal para 10 proyectos agrarios en Echarate, Cusco

## Bruno Cillóniz

Con gran expectativa se puso en marcha, ayer el proceso de inducción del nuevo personal profesional y técnico que se incorpora al Área de Desarrollo Agrario de la municipalidad distrital de Echarate, con la finalidad de ejecutar los 10 proyectos agrarios que se iniciarán el 20 de abril. 
El proceso de integración de este grupo humano con la municipalidad y fundamentalmente con los proyectos de desarrollo agrario que tiene previsto ejecutar el gobierno local de Echarate, está a cargo de los expertos del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria SENASA Lima. 
Durante la ceremonia de inauguración, el ingeniero Danilo Luza, gerente de Desarrollo Económico, informó que el referido curso es parte de todo un proceso de captación de recursos humanos que busca garantizar resultados óptimos en el desarrollo agrario. Dicho proceso comprende una primera fase de reclutamiento de personal que es la convocatoria del personal requerido, una segunda fase de selección, donde se elige al profesional idóneo para el puesto de trabajo apropiado y la tercera es precisamente la que está en ejecución. 
A su turno, la ingeniero Marisela Yabar, responsable del equipo de especialistas del SENASA, encargado de la capacitación, explicó que el proceso de inducción no es el convencional con expositores que versan
sus discursos sobre los conocimientos en la materia, sino mediante una
técnica de convivencia que permita compartir las experiencias y garantizar el aprendizaje de manera eficiente en los participantes. 
El alcalde de Echarate, Elio Pro Herrera, declaró inaugurado el taller de capacitación, tras resaltar la importancia del trabajo compartido entre los profesionales y técnicos de la municipalidad, y los beneficiarios para garantizar los resultados en la mejora de la producción agrícola que es lo que se busca con los proyectos planificados. 
Son 60 los profesionales y técnicos contratados para este efecto, quienes participan de la capacitación, de los cuales 24 son echaratinos, 30 del ámbito de la provincia de La Convención y solo 6 de otras zonas.Temas similares: Artículo: Seis mil productores se capacitan para asociarse Artículo: Minag conforma Comité de Seguimiento de proyectos de inversión agrarios Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Ministro de Agricultura llama al diálogo a dirigentes agrarios de Cusco

----------

